# Allen Park, MI Sasha Lge adult female



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*sasha *

*Shepherd: An adoptable dog in Allen Park, MI *

Large • Adult • Female 

*Allen Park Animal Shelter*
16850 Southfield Road
Allen Park, MI 48101
Phone: 313.382.6173


NEW SHELTER HOURS are as follows: Monday (10am-3pm), Tuesday (12pm-3pm), Wednesday (CLOSED), Thursday (10am-3pm), Friday (10am-3pm).

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Shepherd | Allen Park, MI | sasha


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

listing removed


----------

